# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Applicatie voor Jeugdreuma

## MissionJIA

Hoi!

Wij zijn bezig een mobiele applicatie te ontwikkelen voor het bevorderen van de gezondheid van jongeren (14-16 jaar) met jeugdreuma (een aandoening aan de gewrichten). Het is een spel waarbij jongeren kunnen leren omgaan met jeugdreuma en contact kunnen hebben met andere jongeren met jeugdreuma. 

Het spel heet Mission JIA en is nog in de beginfase van de ontwikkeling. Als jij rond de 16 bent (of iets ouder en je nog goed kan inleven), en ook een chronische ziekte (niet persé jeugdreuma) hebt ben je een expert in het beoordelen van de applicatie. Daarom hebben we jouw mening hard nodig bij de verdere ontwikkeling van het spel om te kunnen beoordelen of het spel jongeren aanspreekt. Het duurt slechts ongeveer een kwartiertje en je zult daarmee een bijdrage leveren aan wetenschappelijk onderzoek ter bevordering van de gezondheid van deze jongeren. 

Als je bereid bent ons te helpen; vul dan de volgende vragenlijst in via de onderstaande link:
http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=282861

Alvast bedankt voor jouw hulp voor een gezondere wereld!

Team Mission JIA

----------

